# airtel gprs settings to connect with cell phone to PC



## drsk7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*downloadantivirus.blogspot.com/

they are best described at above site.
airtel gprs settings to connect with cell phone to PC


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2007)

dont spam :%


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

drsk7 said:
			
		

> *downloadantivirus.blogspot.com/
> 
> they are best described at above site.
> airtel gprs settings to connect with cell phone to PC


OMG... First post as SPAM !!


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 2, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> OMG... First post as SPAM !!


It is not first post as spam. It is only a spam. I doubt we shall be seeing any more posts from him.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> It is not first post as spam. It is only a spam. I doubt we shall be seeing any more posts from him.


may be...


----------

